# Tdc on the camshaft pulley



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

How do I find it from the outside? Thanks on advance.


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

I see the indented dot on it but don't see what that's supposed to line up with. I don't see any thing that tells me in the bently either. I'll check the car manual tomorrow, but if someone could give me some quick insight that would be awesome and much appreciated.


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

TDC on cam pully of what motor ? 
I had a hell of a time finding the right mark on my Syncro. 
1986 Audi 5 cyl has a notch on back of timing cover that you line up the indent (falls between 2 teeth) of cam pully. Bently was worthless. 120.00 for toilet paper is just silly. 
Notch is rectangular and not the exact dimensions of the indent on cam pully. My situation was made more difficult due to damage from prying on timing cover from some previous person, was not readily apparent untill I had dinkied with mark on fly wheel and mark on cam pully enough to find right spot through trial and elimination. Thank gawd for non interference motors.:wave:


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah weird the bently had no info on this. Thanks you for your knowledge, much appreciated.


----------

